# Tuna trip



## Brent Richard Busacca (Nov 16, 2012)

I work offshore and I have been offshore a few times with some people I met from 2coolfishing but what I really want to do is go out on a Tuna trip. I'm more than willing to split fuel cost and I have 2 friends who are.willing to chip in also if there is room for them. We all have plenty of gear. I can go during the week or on a weekend. My cell # is 713-992-6805.


----------

